# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Σταθερό Τηλέφωνο] Θορυβος σε γραμμη σταθερου τηλεφωνου.

## cult

Παιδια εδω και καιρο εχω το εξης κουφο προβλημα.
Η τηλεφωνικη μου γραμμη εχει εντονο θορυβο.Φωναξα τον ΟΤΕ και μου ειπαν οτι η γραμμη μεχρι το κουτι ερχεται οκ,χωρις θορυβο , και το προβλημα ειναι απο εκει και μεσα.Μαλιστα ο τεχνικος απεφανθη(?) οτι μαλλον εχουμε φαει κεραυνο και εχει καρβουνιασει το καλωδιο οποτε παει αλλαγη.
Επειδη παλια ειχα περασει απο εξωτερικα καναλια καλωδιο ftp για δικτυο , υποψιαζομουν οτι ισως το καλωδιο αυτο καπου γειτνιαζει με καλωδιο ρευματος και τραβαει τον θορυβο απο εκει.
Επισης ισως καποπια συσκευη(τηλεφωνου) η και μπριζα να δημιουργει το προβλημα.
Εκλεισα τον γενικο απο τον πινακα, τα ιδια, τον εκλεισα και απο το ρολοι, καμια διαφορα.
Ο θορυβος ειναι σε ολα τα τηλεφωνα(3χ σταθερα+ 1 ασυρματο(panasonic ολα).Εκτος απο ενα ασυρματο που πηρα εσχατως (gigaset) το οποιο και ειναι καθαρο (μαλλον λογω κωδικοποιησης ηχου.
Εννοειται οτι τα εχω αποσυνδεσει ολα και τα ξαναβαζω ενα-ενα.Τιποτα.
Γιατι τα λεω αυτα.
Τις προαλλες που ειχαμε γενικη διακοπη ρευματος στην περιοχη, σηκωνω το τηλεφωνο να παρω τις βλαβες και ω του θαυματος ο θορυβος ειχε εξαφανιστει.Πεντακαθαρη η γραμμη.
Αυτο ισχυσε για οση ωρα ηταν η διακοπη.
Μολις επανηλθε το ρευμα τα ιδια.
Καμια ιδεα/συμβουλη?

----------


## manolo

Λοιπόν φίλε μου, η κατάσταση έχει ως εξής:
Ή η γραμμή σου είναι πάνω σε φερέσυχνο όπου εξυπηρετεί πολλά τηλέφωνα μαζί (συνήθως στην ίδια πολυκατοικία ή περιοχή) λόγω έλλειψης καλωδιακού δικτύου ΟΤΕ στη περιοχή σου - πράγμα όμως που πλέον το θεωρώ απίθανο - παλιά συνέβαινε συχνότερα, ή (αυτό το θεωρώ πιθανότερο), κάπου η γραμμή σου γειτνιάζει με γραμμή ρεύματος ΔΕΗ με κακή μόνωση ή γείωση και παρεμβάλλεται από το Η/Μ πεδίο του καλωδίου ρεύματος και μάλιστα μπορεί το πρόβλημα να είναι εξωτερικά του σπιτιού σου, πιθανώς να περνάει κοντά από άλλα ρολόγια ΔΕΗ. Γι' αυτό και όταν κατέβασες γενικό διακόπτη εξακολουθούσες να έχεις πρόβλημα ένώ με τη γενική διακοπή το πρόβλημα λύθηκε. Προσπάθησε να κάνεις trace τη γραμμή σου μέχρι τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή - ακόμα καλύτερα μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ σε συνεργασία με τον ΟΤΕ, ώστε να ελέγξεις όλη τη διαδρομή.

----------


## agis68

To ιδιο ποβλημα παρουσιάστηκε και σε μένα με τη HOL μετά από αποσύνδεση λόγω βλάβης δικτύου στα Πατήσια που μένω. Οταν η βλάβη αποκατασταθηκε εμφανίστηκε ο θόρυβος. Είρθε τεχνικός της HOL είρθε και από ΟΤΕ όλα τα βρήκαν οκ ο Θόρυβος παραμένει.....απλά απογοητεύτηκα και τον παντρεύτηκα!!!

----------


## manolo

Παιδιά να επιμείνετε, δεν είναι δυνατόν στο 2013 να μην μπορείς να έχεις μια ποιοτική γραμμή επικοινωνίας. Προφανώς Άγι η 'αποκατάσταση' που σου λένε ότι έκαναν κάπου έγινε πατάτα. Ίσως η νέα γραμμή γειτνιάζει με πηγές Η/Μ θορύβου όπως είναι τα καλώδια ρεύματος ή οι γραμμές υψηλής τάσης. Παλιότερα όπου δεν είχε δίκτυο ο ΟΤΕ ή πάθαινε κάποια σοβαρή βλάβη που έπαιρνε καιρό η αποκατάστασή της, έβαζε προσωρινά μια στήλη PCM όπου με πολυπλεξία πάνω σε ένα ζεύγος πέρναγε 10 τηλέφωνα-συνδρομητές. Εκεί φυσικά ούτε λόγος να γίνεται για ποιότητα επικοινωνίας και κυρίως για καλή ταχύτητα στο Internet. Με τίποτα...

----------


## bikas

> Παιδιά να επιμείνετε, δεν είναι δυνατόν στο 2013 να μην μπορείς να έχεις μια ποιοτική γραμμή επικοινωνίας.


εγώ έρχομαι από το μέλλον 2015 

πέρα από την πλάκα,δεν νομίζω οτι ο τεχνικός του οτε να έχει λόγο να σου πει ψέμματα,οπότε η βλάβη είναι από το κουτάκι ή την είσοδο της οικοδομής και μέσα.
σιγούρεψε οτι τα τηλέφωνα έχουν φιλτράκια κι αν έισαι σε πολυκατοικία μήπως σου κανει παρεμβλή κάνας γείτονας .
σιγούρεψε επίσης ότι στο utp χρησιμοποιείς ζευγάρι και δεν το έχεις σπάσει άσπρο καφ'ε-καφέ κλπ γιατί είναι συσεστραμμένα για τέτοιους λογους.
αποσυνδέσεις στο μόντεμ δεν έχεις?μήπως είσαι σε καμμια εταιρία που έχει voip?απλά προσπαθω να καταλάβω την κατάσταση.

----------


## manolo

Γεια σου bikas. Είδες τι παθαίνει κανείς όταν στέλνει μηνύματα 2:30 το πρωί :Lol:  Κι εγώ δεν αμφισβητώ τον τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ απλά θα μπορούσαν να ελέγξουν τη διαδρομή του καλωδίου όσον αφορά τα σημεία που περνάει. Όντως θα μπορούσε να ελέγξει τα φίλτρα και το splitter για το τηλέφωνο και την ADSL γραμμή. Πολλές φορές κάποια κακής ποιότητας βάζουν θόρυβο.

----------


## cult

manolo ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
Για να βοηθησω λιγο την κατασταση να συπληρωσω τα εξης.
Θορυβο ειχα ανεκαθεν.Πριν κανενα χρονο εμεινα και απο τηλεφωνο.Ηλθε ο τεχνικος του οτε και μου ειπε οτι το κεντρο που ημουν ειχε φαει κεραυνο και ηταν καρβουνο.Μου πηρε την γραμμη και μου την καρφωσε σε αλλο κεντρο και πανω σε αλλο νουμερο .Συγκεκριμενα μου ειπε "δε θα εχεις προβλημα γιατι το σγκεκριμενο νουμερο ανηκει σε μια γρια που δεν εχει ιντερνετ".\
Τι εννουσε ο ποιητης?
Ο θορυβος παρεμεινε ομως.
Να τονισω επισης οτι εχω παντου φιλτρακια και οτι μενω σε διπλοκατοικια,ερχεται το καλωδιο του Οτε και διακλαδωνεται και στους δυο μας.Ο απο πανω δεν εχει θεμα με θορυβο(εχει αλλα θεματα αλλα οχι αυτο).
Πως μπορω να βρω τι τελικα ειναι χωρις να ξαναφερω ηλεκτρολογο(δε μου βρηκε τι ειναι);Αν φωναξω τον οτε αποκλειεται να κανουν κατι(ειχαν ελθει πολλες φορες χωρις αποτελεσμα).

----------


## manolo

Φίλε καλημέρα. Αυτό που σου είπε ο ΟΤΕ δεν το αμφισβητώ αλλά από κει και πέρα είσαι πελάτης και πληρώνεις και πρέπει να έχεις κάποιες υπηρεσίες. Αν το κέντρο της περιοχής σου έφαγε κεραυνό, είναι υποχρεωμένη η εταιρεία να αποκαταστήσει τη ζημιά σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα και όχι να κάνει μεσοβέζικες λύσεις. Θα κάνεις την εξής ερώτηση στο τεχνικό τμήμα του ΟΤΕ. Θα ρωτήσεις αν η γραμμή σου πέφτει σε φερέσυχνο που εξυπηρετεί και τη "γριά" όπως ανέφερε ή είναι τελείως ξεχωριστή γραμμή που καταλήγει στο ΚΑΦΑΟ και από εκεί στο κέντρο ΟΤΕ. Πάντως τσέκαρε και το splitter και τα φιλτρα της γραμμής σου. Υποθέτω ότι έχεις ADSL.

----------


## cult

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.Θα το κανω αυριο το πρωι.
Με το θεμα του θορυβου ομως να δω τι θα κανω.

----------


## manolo

Αν η γραμμή σου είναι σε φερέσυχνο, πολύ πιθανό αυτό να σου βάζει το θόρυβο, γι' αυτό και σου είπα να τους ρωτήσεις. Αν είναι η γραμμή σου κατευθείαν στο ΚΑΦΑΟ κι από κει στο κέντρο ΟΤΕ, τσέκαρε splitter και φιλτράκια.

----------


## cult

τωρα ειναι σιγουρα σε φερεσυχνο και θα επιδιωξω ν ατο αλλαξουν.
Splitter/φιλτρακια δεν νομιζω να ειναι γιατι οπως ειπα οταν κοπηκε το ρευμα ολα ηταν οκ.
ΠΑιζει να ειναι πριζα?

----------


## manolo

Δύσκολο να είναι πρίζα. Δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ εκτός αν τα ζεύγη του καλωδίου κάποιο απ' αυτά δεν είναι στερεωμένο καλά που δε νομίζω. Βασικά να επιμείνεις να σου δώσουν ευθεία γραμμή και να βγεις από το φερέσυχνο. Θα δεις τεράστια αλλαγή και στη ποιότητα επικοινωνίας και στο surfing και download στο ιντερνετ.

----------


## cult

Αυριο το πρωι θα τους παρω τηλεφωνο.Φυσικα μολις εχω νεοτερα θα ενημερωσω.
Α και κατι τελευταιο.Ο θορυβος ενιοτε αυξομειωνεται αλλα δεν εξαφανιζεται (παρα μονο οταν ειχαμε γενικη διακοπη).
Αυτο γιατι γινεται?

----------


## xsterg

φερεσυχνο εν ετη 2015 δε νομιζω να υπαρχει. δοκιμασε αν μπορεις και αν εχεις την προσβαση να δοκιμασεις μια απο τις δικες σου τηλεφωνικες συσκευες ακριβως στην εισαγωγη του οτε διακοπτοντας ομως το υπολοιπο δικο σου κυκλωμα. 
αληθεια. τις συσκευες σου τις δοκιμασες σε αλλη τηλεφωνικη γραμμη μην τυχον και δημιουργουν προβλημα?

----------


## manolo

To είχα αναφερει κι εγώ σε προηγούμενο ποστ ότι είναι λίγο απίθανο να παίζουν πλέον με PCM αλλά ποτέ δε ξέρεις. Το βίωσα εγώ μεχρι το 2010. Κάνε και τη δοκιμή που προτείνει ο Χρήστος.

----------


## mitsus78

Μου πηρε την γραμμη και μου την καρφωσε σε αλλο κεντρο και πανω σε αλλο νουμερο .Συγκεκριμενα μου ειπε "δε θα εχεις προβλημα γιατι το σγκεκριμενο νουμερο ανηκει σε μια γρια που δεν εχει ιντερνετ".\
Τι εννουσε ο ποιητης?

Πολύ πιθανό να σου έδωσε το ζευγάρι που έπαιζε η "γιαγιά" και να την έβαλε αυτήν στο δικό σου ή άλλο

Δοκίμασε αν μπορείς,να βάλεις τηλέφωνο στην εισαγωγή της οικοδομής σου και να δεις αν έχεις θόρυβο, χωρίς την καλωδίωση του σπιτιού συνδεμένη.Αν έχεις και εκεί θόρυβο, τους ξαναπαίρνεις να έρθουνε να ελέγξουνε την γραμμή

----------


## cult

Λοιπον εβγαλα τα τηλεφωνα (το ειχα ξανακανει ) και εννοειται ο θορυβος συνεχισε.
Θυμιζω οτι μ ετην γενικη διακοπη της Δεη προβλημα δεν υπηρχε.
Οταν ειχε ελθει ο τεχνικος μου ειχε πει οτι λογω κεραυνου,μαζι με το κουτι καηκε και η καλωδιωση μου και αυτο δικαιολογουσε και το οτι εγω ειχα θορυβο και ο πανω οροφος οχι.
Επισης μου καρφωσε το τηλεφωνο στη γραμμη και ακουγοταν σχετικα καθαρα.Θα το κανω ξανα το βραδυ να το επιβεβαιωσω 100%.
Απο την αλλη αν εχω προβλημα στο σπιτι , γιατι οταν ειχαμε γενικη διακοπη ο θορυβος εξαφανιστικε?
Μυλος...........

----------


## east electronics

Αυτα με τα φερεσυχνα δεν παιζουν ξεχαστε τα 

Το μονο προβλημα που μπορει να εχεις για να βγαζει βομβο και οχι θορυβο η γραμμη  ειναι 
1) Διαρροη ως προς γη 
2) Υγρασια που δημιουργει διαρροη ως προς γη 
3) στο μηκος της γραμμης  πριζα η ασφαλιστικο το οποιο εχει διαρροη ως προς γη 
και τιποτα αλλο 
Αυτο για μαγνητικα πεδια απο το 220 το ξεχνας επισης δεν παιζει ...

----------


## cult

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
Πως συνδεονται αυτα που λες με το γεγονος οτι μολις ειχαμε ολικη διακοπη χαθηκεο θορυβος( εχω φτασει στο σημειο να παρακαλαω να ξαναγινει να το επιβεβαιωσω)....... :Glare:  :Glare:

----------


## east electronics

Αυτο ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο να στο αναλυσω  ...αλλα ξεκινα με καποιον τροπο να επισκευτεις σημεια της εγκαταστασης που μπορει να εχουν τετοιο θεμα και φυσικα δοκιμασε τι θα γινει βαζοντας ενα καινουργιο καλωδιο  ακομα και εαν αυτο ειναι χυμα γρεντιδικο στο πατωμα ...

γενικα και βαση εμπειριας εχει βαλει νερο το καλωδιο σου  ...το θεμα ειναι που  και σε πιο σημειο και κατα το ποσο αυτο ειναι ανιχνευσιμο ....

----------


## bikas

Θα συμφώνησω με τον eastelec .
μέτρηση μέχρι το κουτί καθαρό.στη πρίζα θόρυβος.οταν στεγνωσει ίσως διορθωθεί όπως στην περιπτωση μου,όμως οταν ξαναχειμωιασει θα ξαναδημιουργηθεί.παρόλο που άλλαξαν πρίζα τώρα έχει μείνει.
Κοιτά για σημάδια υγρασίας στην πρίζα η δοκίμασε όπως σου είπε ο east χύμα καλώδιο για να το σιγουρεψεις.

----------


## mitsus78

Μένεις σε μονοκατοικία ή οικοδομή?

----------


## cult

ΠΑιδια μενω σε διπλοκατοικια(διωροφο).
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι και ο απο παμω παραπονιεται οτι το χειμωνα οταν βρεχει κτλ δεν εχει τηλεφωνο(μονο ιντερνετ).Μολις σταματησει να βρεχει και περασει καμια -δυο μερες του φτιαχνει.
Μου λετε δηλαδη να αλλαξω το καλωδιο του τηλεφωνου μεσα στις πριζες?Δεν υπαρχει τροπο να ανιχνευσω εγω (η ηλεκτρολογος ) που περιπου εχει παρει νερο?

----------


## mitsus78

Δεν σου λέω για το καλώδιο μέσα στις πρίζες(οριζόντια καλωδίωση).Το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ που καταλήγει?
Έρχεται επιτοίχιο? Αν έχετε αυλή, έρχεται στο ΜΔ(εκεί που είναι τα ρολόγια της ΔΕΗ) και από εκεί στο σπίτι υπόγειο? Σου ξαναλέω: Βρες που καταλήγει το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ,βγάλε εκτός την καλωδίωση που πηγαίνει στο σπίτι, και δες *εκεί* με μια συσκευή τηλεφώνου αν έχεις θόρυβο. Αν έχεις και εκεί θόρυβο, τους πέρνεις τηλέφωνο για βλάβη. Δοκίμασε αυτό και πες.

----------


## cult

Λοιπον το καλωδιο του ΟΤΕ πριν φτασει σε εμενα, διακλαδωνεται και σε αλλους δυο(η δικια μου γραμμη ειναι στ φωτο η αριστερη)



απο εκει παει στην ταρατσα και κατεβαινει στο κουτι μας.Μενω σε ιδιοκτητη διπλοκατοικια,στον κατω οροφο (στον πανω μενει ενοικιαστης).



χθες ανοιξα το κουτι μας .Μεσα ειναι ως εξης.







Οποτε πετυχω τους γειτονες α τους ρωτησω αν εχουν και αυτοι θορυβο.
Ο απο πανω μου εκανε παραπονα το χειμωνα οτι οταν εβρεχε δεν ειχε τηλεφωνο (ειχε ομως ιντερνετ).
Ανοιξαμε ομως το κουτι και ηταν στεγνο.
Απο την αλλη ο τεχνικος του οτε μου ειχε καρφωσει ενα τηλεφωνο πανω στη γραμμη και ηταν (σχεδον) καθαρη.
Θα τσεκαρω και την γραμμη του  απο πανω(λειπει συνεχεια) αλλα δεν μου ειχε πει κατι.Κατι παιζει σε εμενα.
Τι ψαχνω?
Edit.
Μιλησα με τους γειτονες.
Η μια γειτονισσα  εχει ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα με εμενα και της ειχαν πει ακριβως τα ιδια με εμενα.
Ο αλλος μου ειπε οτι δεν εχει παρατηρησει κατι.
Παιζει να εχει τραβηξει υγρασια το κουτι του οτε(στη βαση της κολωνας-δε φαινεται- εχει κατι σαν splitter οπου φευγουν οι τρεις γραμμες)?
Επισης το εδωσα βλαβη και μου ειπαν οτι φερεσυχνο δεν ειναι γιατι με φερεσυχνο δεν μπορεις να εχεις ιντερνετ και ψηφιακες ευκολιες που εγω εχω.
Αυτα.
Οσο παει και μπερδευεται η κατασταση.

----------


## manolo

Λοιπόν φερέσυχνο δεν παίζει, σιγουρευτήκαμε. Εγώ είχα ταλαιπωρηθεί αρκετά μέχρι το 2010 λόγω του ότι δεν είχε ελεύθερα ζευγάρια στο ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ και για αυτό το ανέφερα στα προηγούμενα. Επιμένω ότι μπορεί να είναι κάποια παρεμβολή από τα 50Hz του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ, ή από μετασχηματιστή της ΔΕΗ με κακές μονώσεις ο οποίος τυχαίνει να γειτνιάζει με το καλώδιο σου. Μίλα με την ΕΕΤΤ μήπως σου δώσουν κάποια ιδέα και δεν ξέρω μήπως έρχονται και στο σπίτι για κατ' ιδίαν έλεγχο και μετρήσεις μετά από σχετική αίτηση.

----------


## cult

Σε πρωτη φαση περιμενω να ελθουν οι τεχνικοι του ΟΤΕ.Δεν προκειται ν αδω φως ειμαι σιγουρος.Σε δευτερη φαση το ψαχνω ετι,αν και δυστυχως δεν ειμαι Αθηνα οποτε τη μετρηση απο ΕΕΤΤ δυσκολη την κοβω.
Τα δεδομενα πλεον ειναι 
α)Συνεχεις βομβος σε απεναντι οικοδομες  που παιρνουν απο το ιδιο καλωδιο.
Β)Ο θορυβος κοπηκε σε ολικη διακοπη της ΔΕΗ.
Καθε επιπελον προταση ευπροσδεκτη.

----------


## cult

Updated.
Ηλθαν σημερα οι τεχνικοι του ΟΤΕ(σε χρονο ρεκορ ομολογω).Ελεγξαν τη γραμμη μου και πιστοποιησαν οτι το προβλημα ειναι καθολικο.Συγκεκριμενα μου ειπε ο τεχνικος "δε βρηκα αλλη καθαρη γραμμη να σε βαλω".Βεβαια μου την εδωσε λιγο λεγοντας οτι το οτι στη γενικη διακοπη δεν ειχε θορυβο ειναι τυχαιο γεγονος.Του ειπα βεβαια οτι την επομενη φορα που θα εχει γενικη διακοπη θα το γκαταγραψω  στο κινητο να το επιβεβαιωσει.
Θα μιλησει αυριο με τον προισταμενο του για πιο ενδελεχη ελεγχο για να δουν απο που χανει η γραμμη.
Βεβαια το εργο το εχω ξαναδει.Ακριβως τα ιδια και περυσι.Ολα ερχονταν και τιποτα.Στο τελος μου ειπαν οτι θελει ειδικο μηχανημα να δουν που παιρνει θορυβο η γραμμη το οποιο και δεν εχουν και οτι δε γινεται βεβαια να σκαψουν και να αλλαξουν ολο το καλωδιο.
Μου εστειλαν και ενα τεχνικο που με παραμυθιασε οτι το θεμα το εχω εγω και το αφησα.
Τωρα ομως που βεβαιωθηκα οτι το θεα ειναι καθολικο θα το παω μεχρι τελους.
Να υποθεσω οτι αν δε δω ακρη παω ΕΕΤΤ σωστα?

----------


## xsterg

σιγα φιλε μου που θα πας και στην εεττ. σιγα μην πας και στην βουλη κια κανεις επερωτηση. ειπαμε εχεις ενα προβλημα. αλλα δεν θα ασχοληθει ολος ο πλανητης με το δικο σου προβλημα φταιει δεν φταιει ο οτε και ο καθε οτε.

----------


## manolo

Κι όμως φίλε Χρήστο, αν κάνει έγγραφη καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και μάλιστα αναφέρει ότι το πρόβλημα είναι καθολικό στη περιοχή του, η ΕΕΤΤ θα ασχοληθεί και μάλιστα είναι η αρμόδια Υπηρεσία η οποία έχει τα κατάλληλα όργανα (spectrum analyzers, κλπ) για να βρει τη πηγή του προβλήματος. Εγώ πάντως όπως έχω αναφέρει θεωρώ αρκετά πιθανό - χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτος - ότι φταίει κάποιο εξάρτημα του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ (με πιο πιθανό κάποιο μετασχηματιστή) με κακή ή καθόλου γείωση ή/και κακή μόνωση.

----------


## cult

> σιγα φιλε μου που θα πας και στην εεττ. σιγα μην πας και στην βουλη κια κανεις επερωτηση. ειπαμε εχεις ενα προβλημα. αλλα δεν θα ασχοληθει ολος ο πλανητης με το δικο σου προβλημα φταιει δεν φταιει ο οτε και ο καθε οτε.


Δεν καταλαβες ισως αυτο που ειπα.Το προβλημα ειναι καθολικο,ειναι πανω απο 10 χρονια (οσα ειμαι στην περιοχη) τους το εχω επισημανει αλλεπαληλες φορες και δεν με εχουν λαβει υποψιν,η ποιοτητα επικοινωνιας ειναι αισχος (σχεδον δεν ακουω), εχω ξοδεψει πολλα σε ηλεκτρολογους χωρις αποτελεσμα και ο ΟΤε εχει μονωπολιο στην περιοχη μου χωρις δυνατοτητα αλλαγης παροχου.
Εσυ στη θεση μου τι θα εκανες?
Θα το αφηνες ως εχει η θα εκοβες το τηλεφωνο?

----------


## manolo

Κάνε έγγραφη αναφορά στην ΕΕΤΤ, γράψε ότι όλοι έχετε πρόβλημα στη περιοχή και δεν έχετε τις υπηρεσίες που πληρώνετε, μίλα τους και στο τηλέφωνο και πιστεύω ότι θα ασχοληθούν.

----------


## east electronics

Αλλιως κανε λιγο υπομονη  ...αν εσυ εισαι καθαρος  ειναι σχεδον δεδομενο οτι το υπογειο καλωδιο που ερχεται στην κολονα καπου εχει βαλει νερα ... καλοκαιρακι ερχεται καλα θα πας  και με τις πρωτες βροχες βλεπουμε .....

Αρα οταν σου ειπαν οτι μεχρι την κολωνα ερχεσαι καθαρος  παπαρουμπες σου ειπαν ...

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## cult

> Αλλιως κανε λιγο υπομονη  ...αν εσυ εισαι καθαρος  ειναι σχεδον δεδομενο οτι το υπογειο καλωδιο που ερχεται στην κολονα καπου εχει βαλει νερα ... καλοκαιρακι ερχεται καλα θα πας  και με τις πρωτες βροχες βλεπουμε .....
> 
> Αρα οταν σου ειπαν οτι μεχρι την κολωνα ερχεσαι καθαρος  παπαρουμπες σου ειπαν ...
> 
> Φιλικα 
> Σακης Πετροπουλος


ΜΑκαρι να ηταν τοσο απλο το θεμα φιλε αφου το προβλημα υπαρχει τα τελευταια 8 χρονια και αρα δεν ειναι υγρασια.
σε σημερινη επικοινωνια, μου ειπαν παλι τα ιδια οτι θα στειλουν συνεργειο αλλα 99.9%  δεν θα  μπορουν να εντοπισουν απο που προερχεται ο θορυβος, δεν μπορουν να ψαξουν καθε καλωδιο ξεχωριστα, ουτε να κοιταξουν ολους τους μετασηματιστες της ΔΧΨεη.
Οποτε απο αυριο ΕΕΤΤ και βλεπουμε (ηδη συντασσω την επιστολη).

----------

